# Mike Tucker retiring after Badminton



## Tiddlypom (24 April 2017)

Mike Tucker: BBC equestrian commentator to retire from broadcasting
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/equestrian/39669732

He's rather a marmite figure, but he's been around for a very long time, having started with the BBC in 1977. His commentary and very characteristic voice will be missed.


----------



## hobo (24 April 2017)

It will not be the same without him. I wish him an enjoyable retirement.


----------



## Honey08 (24 April 2017)

It won't be the same, you're right.  Much as he's driven me mad sometimes with his errors, he was a character.  I wish him well too.  I hope he's ok, it all seems very sudden.


----------



## PorkChop (24 April 2017)

Definitely won't be the same, whether you love him or not so much!


----------



## honetpot (24 April 2017)

Sorry I will not miss him, I would rather watch without the sound. I can not understand how he has kept the job so long when there are far better commentators, without that irritating drawl.


----------



## {97702} (24 April 2017)

Ha ha I copied the news story onto my FB page and said 'yay at last!'      I am sure he is a lovely guy as a person, he drives me absolutely insane as a commentator!


----------



## popsdosh (25 April 2017)

honetpot said:



			Sorry I will not miss him, I would rather watch without the sound. I can not understand how he has kept the job so long when there are far better commentators, without that irritating drawl.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because his production company were supplying the programs for BBC


----------



## claracanter (25 April 2017)

I will miss him and wish him well. It does infuriate me the way he always says 'the great' so and so , riding 'the great ' whoever.


----------



## Hexx (26 April 2017)

I am really going to miss him.


----------



## happyhack (26 April 2017)

Best news of the week. I will not miss him


----------



## Cortez (26 April 2017)

Thank the gods for that! Nice chap and all that, but an embarrassing ignoramus most of the time.


----------



## sport horse (7 May 2017)

I so hope that all those who constantly criticise, are planning to apply for the job.  Then, may we all listen to the test commentaries.  

I would guess that it is not so easy to commentate for 6 + hours without making any errors but let us see. As for Mike knowing nothing, I suggest you all do a little research.

Have a great retirement Mike.


----------



## HashRouge (7 May 2017)

I love Mike and although I know horse people complain about him, I think he has always been very good at making it accessible for non-horsey people. Which, frankly, is what we need if the sport is going to stay in the Olympic Games.


----------



## Clodagh (7 May 2017)

I for one will miss him. Not having his voice will be like a nature programme without&#8203;David Attenborough. His mistakes always made me laugh and i like the rapport Ian Stark has with him.


----------



## Fidgety (7 May 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I for one will miss him. Not having his voice will be like a nature programme without&#8203;David Attenborough. His mistakes always made me laugh and i like the rapport Ian Stark has with him.
		
Click to expand...

It's true.  He's made me face palm over the years but I've loved the way he and Ian have bounced off each other and it just won't be the same.


----------



## SpringArising (7 May 2017)

claracanter said:



			It does infuriate me the way he always says 'the great' so and so , riding 'the great ' whoever.
		
Click to expand...




Cortez said:



			Thank the gods for that! Nice chap and all that, but an embarrassing ignoramus most of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, so true.


----------



## cavalo branco (7 May 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I for one will miss him. Not having his voice will be like a nature programme without&#8203;David Attenborough. His mistakes always made me laugh and i like the rapport Ian Stark has with him.
		
Click to expand...

Me too...Happy retirement Mike.


----------



## scotlass (7 May 2017)

I too wish him a long and happy retirement.   

His commentary over the years has been no more gaffe prone than Murray Walker in motor racing and both John Motson and the late Jimmy Hill in football.   Perhaps the equestrian community just isn't as tolerant of these things.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 May 2017)

I will miss him.  I liked the little tribute about his riding days that was shown.  Mike had certainly been there and done it.

General Bugle was a lovely horse and it was just as hard to win Badminton all those years ago as it is now.


----------



## tda (7 May 2017)

I will miss his voice too,  yes he sometimes rattles on,but listening to the badminton xc ,he knows how to fill the gaps when the others fell silent


----------



## case895 (7 May 2017)

I wish with digital TV technology that we could mute the commentary and still hear the action. Ice hockey commentary is far worse.


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2017)

i will miss his voice in the jumping but will be very happy that he will not be commentating on the dressage to music so perhaps we will be able to hear the music now....i can cope with him talking in normal dressage as i can ignore him....mind you if bbc do the options of commentary or not then it doesnt matter who is talking....


----------



## suffolkmare (9 May 2017)

I shall miss his voice but have to say he's driven me mad at times! It was a shame that one of his last pieces of xc commentary was to admire "the art of nursing home a tired horse" when it was blatantly obvious that Elisa Wallace's horse should have been pulled up. I do wish the man a happy retirement though.


----------

